# Grizzly G1021Z 15" planer



## flint103 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello All, I found a discontinued Grizzly 15" G1021Z planer for $350. The add only said that it is in good condition. I don't know anything about planers so I was wondering if anyone on this forum would know if I should bother checking it out. I do not have a planer at this time. Any info/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's a good planer*

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/15-Planer-w-Cabinet-Stand/G1021Z It's a nice heavy duty cast iron machine.
Bring a truck or trailer and some tie downs. :yes:

I would go look at it and check it over. Turn it on and listen for squeeks and squeals, vibrations that are excessive or rattles. See if they will take $300 or $325 ..."what's the least you will take?"
It's probably worth $350 in really good shape. JMO

The blades can be sharpened or replaced.

That style has the advantage of the motor and drive system is above the beds. The beds are always at the same height then which makes in and outfeed support easier. 

The specs call for 220V and it's a 3 HP motor. :thumbsup:
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/specsheets/g1021z_ds.pdf

If you intend to work with rough sawn wood from a mill,a planer is a necessity. If you need wood that is thinner than standard presurfaced lumber from the box stores, then a planer is a necessity. The planer should be used in conjunction with a jointer on boards to make them a uniform thickness. It will not make a twisted board flat, the jointer does that first, then the planer next.
For twisted or cupped boards, *you can make a sled *to hold the twisted or curved boards stable and then use a planer without having a jointer if the boards are under 6 ft or so. OR you can hand plane them flat first and put the flat side on the planer bed.


----------



## flint103 (Oct 6, 2013)

Woodthings, thanks for the quick reply. I will try contacting the seller today. However I will not be able to drive down to check it out until later this week, if it is still available. I read over the manual (thanks for the link) and to me it looks easy to maintain. The footprint is only 21 1/2 x 21 which makes it easy to include in my garage. I am in the process of upgrading and purchasing new equipment. At least new to me. Currently I am waiting on a call back from ups for my Grizzly G0715P cabnet saw delivery. I am now looking for a good bandsaw. After researching considering the G0513X2 mostly for the resaw capability. Have an old jointer and want to upgrade my bench. Woodworking should be much more enjoyable With quality equipment. Thanks again.


----------

